# An angel is coming to stay



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2016)

Sunday is the day  I'm going to collect Angel the Labrador on Sunday morning so a nice early start for me as she is a fair distance away. The lovely lady who did the home check is going to take me to pick her up as not fit enough to drive that far yet. Very excited but nervous as well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

Fabulous news Sue!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 4, 2016)

What wonderful news. Pics as soon as please.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2016)

Lovely!  bet you're as excited as a child just before Xmas, Sue!


----------



## Flower (Mar 4, 2016)

That's lovely news Sue, here's to happy days with Angel


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Lovely!  bet you're as excited as a child just before Xmas, Sue!


Oh yes have even been around the charity shops picking soft toys that I like, then thought hang on who are the toys for me or the dog lol. So far in the soft toy dept we have 3 teddy bears and a dragon  Plus some interactive toys and unfortunately a squeaky ball.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 4, 2016)

Long may you have happy times together xx


----------



## Carolg (Mar 4, 2016)

Lovely time gor tyou both


----------



## Bloden (Mar 4, 2016)

Grrrr-eat news, Sue. Bet you can't wait!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm excited for you Sue  and a little bit envious! Happy days!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 4, 2016)

Pleased for you, Sue 

Did you decide on a new name for her, in the end?  I haven't been around for a few days, and seem to have lost that thread


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2016)

I should lose the ball tomorrow if I were you, you know very well it will instantly become her favourite otherwise!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 5, 2016)

Brilliant news, I hope Angel enjoys her new home and you get along famously


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Pleased for you, Sue
> 
> Did you decide on a new name for her, in the end?  I haven't been around for a few days, and seem to have lost that thread


I will wait until I meet her and see what name fits her you never know she might be an angel lol. If Angel is out of the question then it will probably be Mable.
The family she has come from has an alcoholic wife so if the lady had problems with her temper or any violent tendencies then Angel could have issues accepting a female in her life so do expect a lot of problems to start with so I doubt for many weeks the Angel in her will show.


----------



## pippaandben (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope you have a lovely life together - one tip from experience of having a rescue from a bad home please do not immediately touch the top of her head. Under the chin with a tit bit  - be prepared for her to snatch it - and gently move round to tickle behind ears. Take your time and she will love you forever. Hope she has rally found her forever home.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2016)

pippaandben said:


> Hope you have a lovely life together - one tip from experience of having a rescue from a bad home please do not immediately touch the top of her head. Under the chin with a tit bit  - be prepared for her to snatch it - and gently move round to tickle behind ears. Take your time and she will love you forever. Hope she has rally found her forever home.


That's very good advice, I will make sure to remember that thank you


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2016)

Sounds good. Dogs are great company, although I prefer other peoples dogs because I can give them back when the novelty has worn off


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2016)

When we got Judy who had been abused before her rescue, she was very nervous at first, especially when we approached her. We let her come to us, moved very slowly in any room where she was and always left her a way to get round us if she didn't want to be touched. When you do need to touch her, hold your hand out palm down at first, let her sniff your fingers, only then do you touch her. Don't stare into her eyes for long, it's a doggy challenge and will upset her. Set as stable a routine for food and exercise as you can and don't shout at her, keep your voice calm and gentle. I suggest you get a clicker and rewards, when she does a good thing, click and reward. If she does wrong, say "no" or "wrong" firmly and turn away from her. If you can, make an area that is hers where you put her bed and toys, somewhere warm she can regard as a safe spot but not be shut in. 

That's all I can think of at the moment. Judy didn't take long to settle in, after three days she was a different dog. She became a mouthy little baggage full of fun and mischief, but gentle and loving. She was my little shadow and I miss her still.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks @AlisonM  I've had dogs before so have the know how regarding looking after and training which is a good start my last Lab came to me when he was 13 months old but any tips for the older set in their ways dog are always welcome.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 5, 2016)

Good luck, hope she settles down with you, sounds like she'll have a good home with you.  Please post a piccie


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 5, 2016)

Great news. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 6, 2016)

Good luck today


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2016)

Seems appropriate that she's arriving on Mother's Day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2016)

Collected Angel this morning and she is an Angel. So well behaved in the house has settled down very well. Only downside is she does love squeaky toys  Angel is a very dark yellow Lab 8 1/2 years old and as warned pulls like a train, I doubt she has ever been on a lead before  plenty of time to learn though. I'm trying to find the cable so I can upload a photo of her.

Edited as made her younger than she is.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Collected Angel this morning and she is an Angel. So well behaved in the house has settled down very well. Only downside is she does love squeaky toys  Angel is a very dark yellow Lab 8 1/2 months old and as warned pulls like a train, I doubt she has ever been on a lead before  plenty of time to learn though. I'm trying to find the cable so I can upload a photo of her.


Fabulous!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2016)

Hopefully a photo of Angel


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2016)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> She's gorgeous!


Wot he said.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2016)

Just had a call from lady across the road from me to say her husband had fallen and couldn't get up so could I help to get him up as she wheelchair bound.
This meant leaving Angel on her own for 5 mins whilst I sorted J out came back to find her sitting patiently by the door waiting for me. Obviously rewarded with a biscuit for being so brave. I can see why her owner was so distraught having to part with her.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2016)

I can see this turning into a very beautiful friendship Sue!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 7, 2016)

Aww, she's lovely!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 7, 2016)

She is beautiful


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 7, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I can see this turning into a very beautiful friendship Sue!


So can I  I'm smitten by her. I'm going to ring the area coordinator this morning because I'm sure Angel had a type of fit this morning, her records show no vet treatment since 2009, so need to find out where I stand in this dept. Regardless she's staying anyway but would hope they would sort out the costs of treatment if needed.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 7, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So can I  I'm smitten by her. I'm going to ring the area coordinator this morning because I'm sure Angel had a type of fit this morning, her records show no vet treatment since 2009, so need to find out where I stand in this dept. Regardless she's staying anyway but would hope they would sort out the costs of treatment if needed.



Oh no, I hope she's ok Sue! Yes you should have been made aware of any health issues like this.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 7, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Oh no, I hope she's ok Sue! Yes you should have been made aware of any health issues like this.


Have spoken to the area coordinator and she is horrified about the fit as no records were passed on to them about any problems. Lady is checking with the kennels she was boarded at to double check no problems detected and also going to book an apt with a Vet so Angel can be checked over. Lab rescue will foot the bill. Either way makes no differences if she does have epilepsy as easily treated and no reason not to keep her.


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2016)

*She is a beautiful looking dog Sue, hope everything turns out well at her check-up at the vet. I can see  you having a lot of fun and friendship with her and will also be good company, I hope you get as much fun and friendship from her as I do from my parrot.

Best wishes
John xx*


----------



## newbs (Mar 8, 2016)

Angel is gorgeous!  I hope all was ok at the vet.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not much of a dog person, but she is lovely!  I hope it's the start of a long and beautiful friendship!  Hope it went well at the vet's


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2016)

Lab rescue decided not to book an apt after consulting their own vet, he suspected the fit was probably to do with the move to much excitement and everything getting on top of her. So told to hang fire and see if she fitted again.
Last night she went off her food and was very sick this morning but now back to her nice bouncy self, A completely different dog happy in herself and wanting to play and sit on my lap, at 28 kilos that's not happening. 
So far she has managed to get 3 1/2 paws under the table by tomorrow all four will be there lol.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2016)

Bless  It must be such an overwhelming experience for a dog, all new and strange. I hope she doesn't fit again, and that it was a one-off


----------



## trophywench (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, bound to be a big upset isn't it?

Hope she'll be OK Sue.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 9, 2016)

Angel is fine now her true colours are now coming out  One very overgrown pup who thinks life is a ball.7.15AM one lead brought to me with more than a gentle hint that it was time for a walk. Breakfast served for the little lady first as was coffee for me. The walk was interesting to say the least as trees and phone lines down and police blocking off access to certain lanes due to cables being down. All these people were there just for her though so she made the most of it.
Came back home and after I insisted she had her feet and belly cleaned before coming into the house she promptly stole the hat off of my head as I leant down to take my shoes off. The glee on her face was comical as was the chase around the rooms pretending to grab the Hat from her. I exchanged the hat for a glove duster which she has now killed completely.

Dog treats seem to be bottom of the list for treats, pop corn is no 1 on the list. Pop corn shown and her recall is brilliant lol.
I just hope and pray she behaves for my neighbour tomorrow as M has kindly offered to doggy sit for a couple of hours whilst I shop tomorrow.
All four feet are def under the table now


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2016)

Fabulous!  Sounds a real character!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thats great Sue, sounds like Angel is definately settling in. Love the part of her stealing your hat! My cat Tigga likes to bring me her ball as 6am at the weekends as she thinks its time to get up and play!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 10, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hopefully a photo of Angel


Goooooorgeous!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2016)

My neighbour did a fab job looking after Angel yesterday, came back in to find the pair of them fast asleep 

Took her to the vets and some ear cleaner has been prescribed so fingers crossed all little health issues have been sorted, He did say if she fitted/blacked out again he would want blood tests to find the cause. Not to sure if the supply of dog treats has been exhausted at the vets as all the nurses fell in love with her and plied her with tasty liver treats.

I also took her over to my landlords after lunch where she was allowed to run wild in the field and oh wow did she have some fun  Her recall was fantastic as well so pleased with her.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like you two are going to get on very well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 14, 2016)

Some sad news about Angel this evening.

Angel had another fit at 2 AM and 5 PM so rang the vets to ask to be seen. Saw the same vet who said he was pretty sure she has epilepsy and took a blood sample from her, he like me thinks the previous owner neglected to tell Lab rescue she had epilepsy. Which means this poor dog has not been medicated for at least a month if that's the case so no wonder she has started to fit.

Lab rescue have said they will pay all her vets fees for epilepsy which is fantastic news for me as I wont be handing her back. Angel can live out her remaining years with me.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2016)

Ah! Poor thing  But really good that she can get the care she needs and can stay with someone who will give her all the care and attention she needs and deserves


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 14, 2016)

Poor Angel.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 14, 2016)

Poor Angel. Give her a nice ear scratch from me.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh, poor thing Sue.

Hope she'll be OK.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 15, 2016)

I really hope Angel responds well with treatment. And so glad she has got you to care for her now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 15, 2016)

The vets and Lab rescue have been very reassuring about epilepsy in dogs which gives me more hope for her. She is such a lovely dog and I just can not for the life of me understand why anyone would be so callous as to not say she had a condition that needs on going medication.
When things like meds sorted will ask the vet for a fact sheet so I am fully aware of what's needed to meet her every need.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 15, 2016)

At least she is in a good home now with a loving family. Give angel a scratch behind the ears from me.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2016)

Bloods have now come back and she does not have epilepsy. Her fits are caused by very low calcium levels which are even more worrying as could mean a major problem with her internal working.
So have agreed to foster and not adopt her. Going to ring the vets later to see exactly what is going on and if supplements will help her at all.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Bloods have now come back and she does not have epilepsy. Her fits are caused by very low calcium levels which are even more worrying as could mean a major problem with her internal working.
> So have agreed to foster and not adopt her. Going to ring the vets later to see exactly what is going on and if supplements will help her at all.


Oh no  I hope that something can be done for her.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fingers crossed something can be done for her as she is gorgeous.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear this. It must be heartbreaking. I hope that the problem can be treated relatively easily and that Angel has a long life with you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone, must admit I am devastated by it all.
Have spoken to the vet who has been treating her and he going to ring the Lab and see what their opinion is as all other tests are fine. He is more worried that her fits are more to do with a neurological condition i.e. more than one problem going on so he will also discuss her case with the other vets in the practice and see what they think, he is thinking out loud and wondering if trying her on anti fitting meds might help her. Hopefully the vet can get an answer from the lab this morning and we can take it from there.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh dear, poor Angel. I really hope they can work out what's wrong and help her.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh no. Reading this thread has made me so sad  I hope Angel can be treated soon and stay well enough to stay with you. It must be so upsetting for you xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2016)

Poor Angel - and poor Sue.  Here are some {{{Hugs}}} - no practical help, but still ....... pets are like children.  Devastating when they have a prob.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 17, 2016)

Angel has been retested and her calcium is now back to normal! the mystery continues in desperation the vet even tested her cortisol levels to see if she had Addison's which would have been ironic but that's all clear as well. She was a very unwell dog again yesterday so needed urgent vet help but as right as rain today. So am very hopeful that it could just be something passing through her. Vet and I have decided to keep an eye on her for the next few days and see if she fits again, if she does we will try her on some anti convulsion medication and see how she goes.

Bottom line is that everyone is completely stumped as to what is causing her problems so all that can be done is to treat the symptoms for the time being.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2016)

Hope it is something she gets over, Sue, even if it has to remain a mystery


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2016)

Perhaps it literally IS 'just' the upset Sue?  Change of water, surrounding, diet, excitement, suddenly being able to relax? - suddenly becoming tense again - you see it simply as taking doggie for a walk - but how does she know where you are going, what will happen on the way/when you get there?

What actual traumas has she had to suffer in the past?

All you can do is keep her in a very stable environment by doing the same walks and same feeding at the same times etc etc,  Which is what you ARE doing already of course.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 17, 2016)

Wot Trophy said. She's a very lucky dog to have found you and I really hope the vet can clear up the mystery. Perhaps it _*is*_ just stress and will go away once she settles in and realises she's safe.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 17, 2016)

No it's def not stress as this would have shown up in her bloods, I made a point of asking the vet if it could be stress and he said no and if Angel had eight feet all eight would be under the table by now as she is so chilled.
Food is the same as she had in Kennels, She is never left on her own, walks are so exciting she hardly stands still to put her harness on and if she thinks she is being ignored she fetches the harness and lead and plonks it on my lap. She comes out in the car with me we go somewhere exciting for her and come back home, out on walks she knows the way home as well.
Both I and the vet were convinced that Angel had been to a vet since 2012 which is the last record given to lab rescue so the area coordinator got on the phone today and rang every vet in the area that Angel came from.
Low and behold she was under two vets and the last time she saw the vet was November 2015, the history shows a problem with ear infections (very bad) which she has now and I am treating and also possibility of a fit last June.
As the previous owner had money problems then there is a good chance she has fitted more than once and nothing was done about it and as we know nothing mentioned to lab rescue.
Which leads me to the conclusion he didn't give a toss about his dog.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 17, 2016)

Aw, so sorry to hear about Angel's problems, Sue.  She sounds like a fab dog. I hope it all turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh poor Angel, I really hope they find the problem and get it sorted.  Such a gorgeous girl deserves some pampering and a loving home, so at least she's getting that now   Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 17, 2016)

Just been chatting to my Mum and she suggested doing a net search to see if ear infections cause fits in dogs, and yes they do.  So I wonder if that's the mystery solved? I have to ring the vet tomorrow so will ask his opinion.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 17, 2016)

The way Angel appears to have been treated by her previous owner is evidence that people should need to pass an exam on competence before being allowed to keep pets.  You and I would have no problems passing such a test. Angel is beautiful, and sounds like a lovely personality as well -- I hope you get a long time with her.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2016)

I like dogs.  However Pete's dogs were his dogs not mine at all - and as he hasn't ever been VERY tempted to take on another (he was by one puppy - so was I - but it fell into our daughter's pond and drowned, poor thing.  They were all devastated - and I was just bloody annoyed at them.  We both were - but he manages to hide things better than me.

So - anyway - I have absolutely no idea whether I would have the patience etc.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 18, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Just been chatting to my Mum and she suggested doing a net search to see if ear infections cause fits in dogs, and yes they do.  So I wonder if that's the mystery solved? I have to ring the vet tomorrow so will ask his opinion.


I really hope it's that straightforward, Sue.  What would we do without our mums?!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 18, 2016)

Fingers crossed its just a ear infection causing it. Angel certainly seems nice and settled with you.


----------

